# Playing burned DVD on DVD player



## Junior148 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have burned a DVD+RW with photos to play on my DVD player, yet it won't play it, saying it is invalid. I did get the DVD's compatible with my Sony CD/DVD player. Suggestions??


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Di you burn it as a Photo DVD ??


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Junior148,

You Will Have to convert the file to a format that DVD players recognize. A good free one is by DVDVideoSoft (one word) they have an excellent burning program to go with it.

Dan


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Some DVD players do not recognise "DVD+" disks .. worth bearing in mind.


----------

